# low RPM / grinding-buzzing noise



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have '01 Pathfinder LE. My wife and I noticed recently that there's a sort of a buzzing or light grinding noise when we accelerate. It happens around 1500RPM or so when we accelerate slowly at lower speeds. If I am accelerating quickly, it's hardly noticeable.

Does anyone have thought on what this might be.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*Noises...*



slacker01 said:


> I have '01 Pathfinder LE. My wife and I noticed recently that there's a sort of a buzzing or light grinding noise when we accelerate. It happens around 1500RPM or so when we accelerate slowly at lower speeds. If I am accelerating quickly, it's hardly noticeable.
> 
> Does anyone have thought on what this might be.



Wow...it could be any number of things. A few things to try...

1) Does it only make the noise when it's in gear? Can you put it in neutral and rev the engine up to 1500 and see if the noise happens? If it does, then it's probably something either in the engine or something rattling from the harmonics created by the engine at that RPM. (ie., exhaust parts, skid plates, other items under the vehicle) This also means that the rest of the drivetrain is probably OK. 

If the noise doesn't happen when you put it in neutral, then you have to start looking at the rest of the drivetrain. Is this a 2WD or a 4WD model? The problem could be a U-Joint, or the tranny itself...

2) Have you taken it to a qualified mechanic to diagnose it? Remember...a "stitch in time saves nine"...as old Ben Franklin says. If your vehicle is making a strage noise like that, it's probably best to get it checked out.



-Tony


----------

